# Beneli Parts



## oops1 (Jun 29, 2017)

Was wondering where I could find a mid bead for a Beneli Montefeltro? My son lost his at practice tonight and I googled it but nothing showed up. He has nationals in Ohio week after next so it's kind of a rush. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jglenn (Jun 30, 2017)

have you talked with Beneli customer service?


----------



## transfixer (Jun 30, 2017)

I would call Benelli customer service ,  I'm pretty sure they can drop you one in the mail in a day or two ?   

http://www.benelliusa.com/customer-service/contact-us


----------



## oops1 (Jun 30, 2017)

jglenn said:


> have you talked with Beneli customer service?



I have not.. Figured that would take a while.. I called Barrows today and they said to check with Brownells.. Still can't find one. Guess I will have to call Benelli


----------



## oops1 (Jun 30, 2017)

transfixer said:


> I would call Benelli customer service ,  I'm pretty sure they can drop you one in the mail in a day or two ?
> 
> http://www.benelliusa.com/customer-service/contact-us



Looking like my only option.. Thanks for the link.. Sir


----------



## transfixer (Jun 30, 2017)

I've always had good luck when calling a sporting companies customer service,  just be friendly , polite , and explain your son really likes their shotgun and wants to place well in that competition,  you might be surprised how helpful they can be?


----------



## mattech (Jul 29, 2017)

Did you get one?


----------

